
Sure, we do that - raganwald
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/oldnewthing/archive/2004/02/11/71307.aspx
======
bambax
Very interesting, as always (although old (2004)).

But wouldn't it have been more useful to test the capability rather than ask?
Once you know the driver's lying ("yes card"), what do you do? How do you find
out what it's actually capable of doing?

If you have to test then, why not test earlier is my question.

